# Can any one recommend -or not-Dogus for DE? and/or Cycle buddies for Oct '12?



## wonka (Jul 27, 2009)

Dearest ff's

My DH and are going for DE cycle this October (start of oct). We have narrowed down our search and think Dogus is the one for us. Any comments about this clinic, positive / negative, advice about donor cycles gladly received!   

Also, if you're cycling at Dogus around that time and want a bit of cycle buddy supprt...PM me!

Thank you xxxxx Joy


----------



## moomoocookie (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi Hun, pop over to the dogus thread, we have a chart which records when everyone is going out to dogus, the support on that thread is amazing too. I'm not sure anyone is going yet in oct, I think we are up to sept so far, but there will be someone I'd be sure of it. On average so far there have been about 4 ladies cycling at the same time. I don't know what I'd have done without all their support , good luck x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=287559.0


----------



## moomoocookie (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi joy burst, wondered if you managed to find the dogus thread? Good luck Hun


----------



## wonka (Jul 27, 2009)

I DID thank you!!! sorry so remiss in not replying...really appreciated your help         


THANK YOU XXXXXXX


----------

